# Felicia's New Pet Octopus - LOTS of VIDS & PICS!!!



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

So took a break from work on Saturday to take Felicia to King Ed's to check out what's new. Robert had in a juvenile octopus in a plastic container to keep it from escaping. Made me a great deal so after thinking it over, we decided to buy it and convert a tank at home into a species octopus tank. Cleaned out the tank and filter, added some cycled hydroton out of my SW reef tank, siphoned water into it, and let Felicia decorate the tank. I added a cured piece of cool live rock and voila. Here are some pics and videos.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Some quick pics





































In the last pic, its that reddish blob hiding near the middle. Looks just like part of the rock. Great camouflage. They're also known to be excellent escape artists so tank is sealed well and any new bigger, better species tank in the future will be properly sealed as well.

Anthony


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Here's a short video we shot yesterday after we got the new octopus into its initial home. As it grows, I'll upgrade to a bigger all-in-one or build a sealed species tank for it.

This little octopus is intelligent. It has already figured out that feeding skewer = food. As soon as Felicia sticks the skewer into the tank, it reaches up and grabs it with one or more of its little arms. I'm getting Felicia to feed it at the same time every night so it will learn its feeding schedule.

Very interactive pet. Totally blows my fish, corals, and other inverts out of the water when it comes to playing with us.

Anthony


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

do you know the species? you expect it to get huge?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

dino said:


> do you know the species? you expect it to get huge?


I think it's Abdopus aculeatus or long legged/algae octopus. Stays small (head will grow to walnut or plum size max) from what I've read. Rare to get them the size of mine. Short life span so small is good. If we can get it to survive the first month, I think we should be good for longer term success. 2 main negatives is short life and many hide most of the time, especially early on so every time we look in the tank, unless it's cruising about, it's a game of hide & seek. Too many owners panic and start moving everything around looking for their new octopus and stressing it out. We have to control that urge. I'm going to seal it's tank better and give it a 50% waterchange after a school so the girls can help.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

That is very cool! They are smart animals


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

I missed that on Saturday. But what a wicked little pet. Hopefully it lives to it's maximum lifespan, and the kids are not heartbroken when it passes. Keep up the pics/vids Anthony. Thanx for posting.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Wow that's awesome , please keep give is update


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

What a unique pet. Have you named it?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

TomC said:


> What a unique pet. Have you named it?


No name yet but I'll leave that to my girls.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Having an early seafood lunch.


----------



## rhennessey (Jul 25, 2014)

WOW - very cool!! Make sure to have a sealed habitat as they are very smart and strong for their size. Can open just about anything and escape if you don't have it locked tight. Good luck with your new pet!!


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

ya and I think oxygen can be a issue with sealed tanks so might need a solution to that. all things im sure Anthony knows


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh my~~~ That little guy is super cool!!


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow - fascinating. Good luck with him/her!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Some new pics of Ms Froggy, a.k.a. possible name for the octopus. My sister suggested Optimus Prime as a name, which I prefer to Felicia's suggestion. What do you all think?





































Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic_JR (Apr 10, 2019)

Do ms. Froggy daddyyyyyyyyy


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

SeaHorse_Fanatic_JR said:


> Do ms. Froggy daddyyyyyyyyy


I vote for Froggy

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Octogon is the right name .Octo for short . 8 legs , 8 sides 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Perhaps my sister meant OctopusPrime

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## maggiec (Dec 4, 2015)

Very very cool! I would have been so tempted if I saw this, love these guys. However the short life span would be a bit heart-breaking. Love his (her?) eyes🤗


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

maggiec said:


> Very very cool! I would have been so tempted if I saw this, love these guys. However the short life span would be a bit heart-breaking. Love his (her?) eyes&#129303;


I explained that certain creatures, like octopus and cuttlefish, have short lifespans so the best we can do is provide them with a great life while we have them. Already been planning Ms Froggy's new upgrade to a bigger better setup.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

More pics from Ms. Froggy's late night supper.

A couple of new videos too...




































Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## msjboy (May 2, 2011)

Anthony, did the petstore have anymore? Or was the octopus a hitch hiker? I recall a guy getting a hitch hiker octopus and it lived or about quite a while (years?) until something happened to his tank when he went on vacation.. I think this was the article:
My BEST hitchhiker is an OCTOPUS! - Reef Central Online Community. Cute guy!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

msjboy,

No there was no other octopus. It was ordered, not a hitchhiker, but apparently its not that difficult to order another one.

Anthony


----------



## maggiec (Dec 4, 2015)

Your girls may be mature enough to understand your explanation, but not me haha. 
Anyway Ms Froggy is adorable & they are so lucky to have this experience. I’m afraid octopus is highly delicious for puffers and if I start another tank, my husband might disown me


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I shut down two small tanks and converted one to the Octopus tank, so it's all good here. I'll be shutting down a couple more tanks in the next year (expecting our third baby so need to make space), so one of the current fw tanks (93g cube or 65g 3') will likely be converted to a big octopus tank.

Anthony


----------



## tredford8 (Apr 22, 2010)

Super cool, thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Ocean (Nov 20, 2014)

Wow I didn't know there's a freshwater octopus you could keep in your aquarium


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Ocean said:


> Wow I didn't know there's a freshwater octopus you could keep in your aquarium


Umm, it's SW from the Philippines 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

So I talked to Robert today and he says octopus show up on the wholesale lists once in a while but really a crap shoot as to how big or how old it'll be if it's ordered and shipped. We totally lucked out because Ms. Froggy is a small juvenile so hardier than babies and longer potential life span as our pet than an adult or sub adult. Did its first water change the other day and looking forward to going to the beach when weather is good to look for live pods and tiny shrimp.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Btw despite how big it looks in the closeups, Ms. Froggy could literally fit in the first digit of my/your pinkie finger. By far the smallest young juvenile octopus I've ever come across in a LFS or at the seashore. The head is just over a cm I estimate.





































Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I never realized it was so small. Very cool.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Tom, in the last pic, you can compare the size of Ms. Froggy with the sharpened skewer feeding stick and mysis shrimp to see how really tiny she/it is.

BTW, great to meet up with you yesterday and see your collection of tanks and birds.

Anthony


----------



## toppy (May 4, 2010)

Ms. Froggy is awesome. I thought she was a lot bigger too.

But, am I the only one who finds that first video of her crawling around to be a bit creepy? I just keep having flashes of aliens and space monsters.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

toppy said:


> But, am I the only one who finds that first video of her crawling around to be a bit creepy? I just keep having flashes of aliens and space monsters.


Kraken is more like it. Or mini-Kraken.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Here is Ms. Froggy living inside a "giant" barnacle tonight
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

More pics of dinner time























Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

New pics.
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Here's some videos of Ms. Froggy shot at 1:30-2:10 am. Sunday May 5, 2019.


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Glad to see Ms. Froggy is active still. My guess that that species like other small species are intertidal which would mean they would be more hardy than more open water species that are use to a stable and more pristine environment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

How is he doing? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------

